# WLan oder LTE



## Rolli88 (13 Januar 2018)

Hi zusammen,

Wenn man von der Standard Version beider Varianten ausgeht, also keinen zusätzlichen Schutz selbst noch mit einbringt durch entsprechende Schutzprogramme, was von beidem ist dann die sicherere Variante? WLan oder LTE, oder vielleicht doch der Kabelanschluss? Kurz und knapp: worin unterscheiden sich diese Varianten beim Internet Zugang?

Euer Rolli88


----------



## Heiko (14 Januar 2018)

"Sicher" in Bezug worauf?


----------



## jupp11 (14 Januar 2018)

Ist nicht mit drei Worten zu beschreiben: http://www.lte-anbieter.info/ratgeber/secure/sicherheit-lte.php


----------



## Mumie (31 Januar 2019)

Benutze schon ewig LTE und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Reducal (1 Februar 2019)

Mumie schrieb:


> Benutze schon ewig LTE und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden damit.


Mit dem Mobiltel/-tablet?

Nur die wenigsten Nutzer werden wohl zu Hause LTE für ihre Peripherien (PC, Smart-TV usw.) nutzen, vermutlich nur in versorgungsschwachen Gegenden. Aber auch dort kommt als erste Alternative das Internet eher via Satelit, wie es z. B. die Telekom anbietet.

Das Haus komplett auf LTE einzurichten dürfte eine Preisfrage sein. Insofern ist die eingehende Frage des Rolli88 etwas undurchsichtig.


----------



## Maka629d (25 Februar 2020)

Rolli88 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Wenn man von der Standard Version beider Varianten ausgeht, also keinen zusätzlichen Schutz selbst noch mit einbringt durch entsprechende Schutzprogramme, was von beidem ist dann die sicherere Variante? WLan oder LTE, oder vielleicht doch der Kabelanschluss? Kurz und knapp: worin unterscheiden sich diese Varianten beim Internet Zugang?
> 
> Euer Rolli88


es gibt keinen Unterschied im Internet jetzt mit leistungsstarken High-Speed-Netzwerken
aber die Kabelverbindung ist immer noch besser


----------



## Heiko (3 März 2020)

"besser" in Bezug auf?


----------

